# Speed control mufflers



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody ever use one of these speed control mufflers on their props?









I just placed an order with evilusions.com for some various pneumatic components and Brian asked if I needed any speed control mufflers. Not knowing what they were exactly I asked and then placed an order for some. Looks like a great way to control air flow and muffle props at the same time.

Basically it allows you to control the speed of the cylinder by limiting the air flow through the exhaust.

Looks to me as long as you don't exceed the minimum psi rating for any part within your setup you'll able to maximize your storage capacity (i.e. max pressure all the way to the prop) and not have to worry about damaging any of your connected cylinders/props.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah they work great if you want just plane mufflers surplus center has them cheap https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009073018354527&item=4-1749&catname=air


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

farmer said:


> yeah they work great if you want just plane mufflers surplus center has them cheap https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009073018354527&item=4-1749&catname=air


Thanks for the link. I needed some sort of flow control so I killed 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I use them on all of my props, cheaper than flow controls.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I was pointed at these a few days back. Excellent for adjusting the return speed on a prop.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Wont these only control the return speed though?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> Wont these only control the return speed though?


I'm using a double acting cylinder with a 4 way valve (2 outputs and 2 exhausts with mufflers) so both the out and in strokes will be limited in the amount of air they can push through, therefore limiting the up and down through put and slowing down the prop. As long as you don't exceed the psi rating for any item within your setup (i.e. line, valve, cylinder, muffler, etc...) it should work fine.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

joker said:


> I'm using a double acting cylinder with a 4 way valve (2 outputs and 2 exhausts with mufflers) so both the out and in strokes will be limited in the amount of air they can push through, therefore limiting the up and down through put and slowing down the prop. As long as you don't exceed the psi rating for any item within your setup (i.e. line, valve, cylinder, muffler, etc...) it should work fine.


Correct I just got their kit with the valve and the 2 mufflers and you can control the speed of the cylinder in both directions by adjusting the muffler adjustment knob.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*My 2 cents*

OMG!!!
This is the ONLY way to go....
These work GREAT at controllng speed out and in. It has saved me many times. Especially with my JACK IN THE BOX, WEREWOLF LUNGER etc.
Those mechanisms are very fast and very violent. I tried flow controls but they just don't work for that. : )


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

poison said:


> OMG!!!
> This is the ONLY way to go....
> These work GREAT at controllng speed out and in. It has saved me many times. Especially with my JACK IN THE BOX, WEREWOLF LUNGER etc.
> Those mechanisms are very fast and very violent. I tried flow controls but they just don't work for that. : )


I just put these on my coffin situp and I'll never build another pneumatic prop without them. Very cool. I make it setup fast and go down slow, or go up slow and back down fast or whatever. Definitely worth the few extra bucks.


----------

